# Chaos Machine - an original?



## Dali (Jan 6, 2020)

I'm just curious to know if Chaos Machine is an "original design" and if not, what is the inspiration?









						Chaos Machine - PedalPCB.com
					

Compare to EQD Interstellar Orbiter




					www.pedalpcb.com
				




Still evaluating if I'm ordering it or not... I've seen many build reports but no soundclips/videos.


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Jan 6, 2020)

Sounds awesome when you play but the 2 of them that I builded  got some ticking issue when bypassed :/ and it gets worst when not playing and the effect is on. As soon as you start playing you don't notice it but way to noisy for a pedalboard. Never got the problem figured out .

Never tried to use a noise gate thought. It could do the trick


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Jan 6, 2020)

Its a clone of the EQD interstellar orbital dual resonant filter









						Interstellar Orbiter Dual Resonant Filter — EarthQuaker Devices
					

Controlled by a single LFO that sweeps each filter in opposite directions




					www.earthquakerdevices.com


----------

